# 1024 mb ram zu wenig zum kde bauen ?

## pieter_parker

```
kernel: [ 6327.254448] cc1plus invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x201da, order=0, oomkilladj=0

kernel: [ 6327.254512] cc1plus cpuset=/ mems_allowed=0

kernel: [ 6327.254647] Pid: 19141, comm: cc1plus Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #2

kernel: [ 6327.254671] Call Trace:

kernel: [ 6327.255021]  [<c10826b6>] oom_kill_process+0x6b/0x1e1

kernel: [ 6327.255140]  [<c105c0bc>] ? cpuset_mems_allowed_intersects+0x18/0x1a

kernel: [ 6327.255147]  [<c1082aa7>] ? badness+0x154/0x18a

kernel: [ 6327.255151]  [<c1082b0e>] __out_of_memory+0x31/0x110

kernel: [ 6327.255156]  [<c1082c4b>] out_of_memory+0x5e/0x83

kernel: [ 6327.255160]  [<c108501d>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x38e/0x451

kernel: [ 6327.255165]  [<c1086819>] __do_page_cache_readahead+0x91/0x160

kernel: [ 6327.255169]  [<c10868ff>] ra_submit+0x17/0x1c

kernel: [ 6327.255172]  [<c1086b15>] ondemand_readahead+0x161/0x16d

kernel: [ 6327.255177]  [<c1086b99>] page_cache_sync_readahead+0x16/0x1b

kernel: [ 6327.255180]  [<c1080cf3>] filemap_fault+0x117/0x2da

kernel: [ 6327.255185]  [<c1090deb>] __do_fault+0x3b/0x329

kernel: [ 6327.255189]  [<c109293a>] handle_mm_fault+0x30c/0x6e5

kernel: [ 6327.255195]  [<c1499cfb>] do_page_fault+0x2de/0x2f4

kernel: [ 6327.255200]  [<c1499a1d>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x2f4

kernel: [ 6327.255204]  [<c149828e>] error_code+0x66/0x6c

kernel: [ 6327.255208]  [<c1499a1d>] ? do_page_fault+0x0/0x2f4

kernel: [ 6327.255255] Mem-Info:

kernel: [ 6327.255297] DMA per-cpu:

kernel: [ 6327.255321] CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

kernel: [ 6327.255328] CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

kernel: [ 6327.255346] Normal per-cpu:

kernel: [ 6327.255349] CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 172

kernel: [ 6327.255351] CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd: 158

kernel: [ 6327.255353] HighMem per-cpu:

kernel: [ 6327.255355] CPU    0: hi:   42, btch:   7 usd:  35

kernel: [ 6327.255357] CPU    1: hi:   42, btch:   7 usd:  28

kernel: [ 6327.255415] Active_anon:231929 active_file:23 inactive_anon:18246

kernel: [ 6327.255418]  inactive_file:14 unevictable:0 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

kernel: [ 6327.255419]  free:3171 slab:2277 mapped:37 pagetables:483 bounce:0

kernel: [ 6327.255466] DMA free:4064kB min:64kB low:80kB high:96kB active_anon:11292kB inactive_anon:512kB active_file:12kB inactive_file:4kB unevictable:0kB present:15804kB pages_scanned:13 all_unreclaimable? no

kernel: [ 6327.255479] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 865 1000 1000

kernel: [ 6327.255532] Normal free:8536kB min:3728kB low:4660kB high:5592kB active_anon:847664kB inactive_anon:3476kB active_file:64kB inactive_file:44kB unevictable:0kB present:885944kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

kernel: [ 6327.255535] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 1079 1079

kernel: [ 6327.255542] HighMem free:84kB min:132kB low:276kB high:420kB active_anon:68760kB inactive_anon:68996kB active_file:16kB inactive_file:8kB unevictable:0kB present:138116kB pages_scanned:4108 all_unreclaimable? no  

kernel: [ 6327.255545] lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

kernel: [ 6327.255578] DMA: 2*4kB 3*8kB 2*16kB 1*32kB 2*64kB 2*128kB 2*256kB 2*512kB 2*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 4064kB

kernel: [ 6327.255639] Normal: 1094*4kB 8*8kB 0*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 1*4096kB = 8536kB

kernel: [ 6327.255652] HighMem: 7*4kB 1*8kB 3*16kB 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 84kB

kernel: [ 6327.255675] 85 total pagecache pages

kernel: [ 6327.255690] 0 pages in swap cache

kernel: [ 6327.255699] Swap cache stats: add 0, delete 0, find 0/0

kernel: [ 6327.255709] Free swap  = 0kB

kernel: [ 6327.255718] Total swap = 0kB

kernel: [ 6327.258070] 262128 pages RAM

kernel: [ 6327.258081] 34818 pages HighMem

kernel: [ 6327.258091] 4498 pages reserved

kernel: [ 6327.258101] 729 pages shared

kernel: [ 6327.258110] 253498 pages non-shared

kernel: [ 6327.258138] Out of memory: kill process 19150 (cc1plus) score 4386 or a child

kernel: [ 6327.258206] Killed process 19150 (cc1plus)
```

was ist cc1plus ? und warum kam diese meldung im syslog ?

"Out of memory" sagt ja schon alles aus .. zu wenig ram, aber 1024 mb zu wenig zum kde bauen ?

----------

## UTgamer

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0 
> 
> ...

 

Genau dies ist passiert.

Alles mit X beenden und nur von der Konsole aus probieren, oder eben eine größere Swap-Partition einrichten falls überhaupt eine Swap-Partition geladen sein sollte.

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, es lief noch garkein kde, ist ein neu aufgesetzes grund-system mit ohne alles

hat keine swap-partition

----------

## mv

Ja, 1GB Gesamtspeicher ist für etliche Programme zum Kompilieren ein bisschen zu wenig. Zwar reichen 512 MB RAM für fast alles aus, aber insgesamt 2.5 GB sollte man mit swap schon haben. Du kannst ja eine Swapdatei einrichten.

----------

## Randy Andy

Also bei mir hat es sogar schon mit einem alten PIII-500 mit 320-MB-RAM und 1GB Swap erfolgreich KDE-4.4.1 kompiliert

Viel Erfolg, dann mit swapon   :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Tja, dann machen die 320MB wohl den Unterschied.  :Smile: 

Wie lange haste denn da warten müssen?  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Frag lieber nicht...

ich sag nur: Beim ersten mal tut's immer Weh   :Wink: 

Aber seitdem nutze ich distcc, und dann geht's in ca. 1,5 Tagen.

Scaliert leider nicht so toll, im gegensatz zu meinem server, der das gleiche in ca. 5h baut (x86_64 arch)

Werd wohl doch mal über eine locale (Er-)Lösung mit 32Bit chroot nachdenken müssen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

